# Garrett Rebuild kits ** Donde?



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I've been waiting for about 2 months now for a rebuild kit for my turbo. It has the wrong size thrust bearings in it. It was rebuilt, but rebuilt improperly. Anyways, I had someone workin on getting me a rebuild kit and have sent a few emails to other people that might have rebuild kits available, and I've come up with nothing every time. So I now look to the NF community to see if anyone knows where I can find a rebuild kit for my turbo. I've contacted Garrett and the send me to local distributors that tell me they have it, but I get nothing every time. The turbo is a T04b. I am unsure of what trim level it is though. Is there a way to tell by looking at the numbers? But here are some pictures of it:










the code #'s that you can't see on this are H1 T04BRM10


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

give Precision a call. my buddy got a rebuild kit for his S15 DET turbo, since he couldnt find another one of the same kind to replace it....same deal, everyone turned him down. Precision had the proper kit for him, and he ended up sending his turbo to them for the rebuild. ended up being around $350 including shippin w/ insurance i think.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ever thought about a newer turbo? to4b with an on center housing is old skool


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If you're serious about rebuilding, send it off...you can't possibly balance it and do everything correctly yourself 

and yes, that is an OLD school turbo. lag!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> If you're serious about rebuilding, send it off...you can't possibly balance it and do everything correctly yourself
> 
> and yes, that is an OLD school turbo. lag!


 actually I can .. well my friend can balance it for me. He has to balance crankshafts all day anyways. Rebuild is easy.. and the price was right on the turbo. Free 99..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cranks are a bit bigger than turbo shafts


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

he balances 2 stroke atv cranks shafts. Don't worry man.. I got the tools to do this. And I like to save $ and get hands on experience rather than sending it out. I don't swing that way


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good luck to ya


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Try giving www.cheapturbo.com a call they might be able to help you. Or have you tried any truck repair shops? Becuase, as I'm sure you have heard before, they deal with more turbo rebuilds then a tuner shop ever will.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I'm not going to contact cheapturbo. I found out recently that he doesn't even rebuild the turbo's. He just sells them. I still got to find out who he goes through though.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well today I finally found a place that would send me a kit. As stated before, the only part of the rebuild I won't be doing is re-balancing the shaft. But other than that, its all me. Look how simple this turbo is!










I highly encourage everyone to rebuild their own turbo and save themselves some cash. Why pay someone else $300+ to rebuild your shiz that only takes about an hour of your time if your slow. This shiz is way to easy.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Good to hear that you finally found something. It's also comforting to know that it won't be that hard to rebuild my turbo when the time arises.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lord knows mine needs it. It's probably been 15 years


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Most guys that rebuild their turbo they mark where the location of the comp wheel as oppose to the turbine wheel along the shaft. Put them back in the same place it should all be good. You can have the shaft along with the turbine and comp wheel balance to maka sure everything is OK. It is cheaper than having them do the whole rebuilding thing. Post more pics of the rebuild when you get it done.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol.. dude, be very careful.. you are aware of how fast that turbo spools right?... like.. +40,000rpms.. if you fart too hard around it, you will screw up the shaftplay...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Try all the way from 80K-125K RPMS depending on the boost setting of course


----------

